
“The Plague” – Albert Camus (1948) [pdf] - bookofjoe
https://antilogicalism.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/the-plague.pdf
======
microtherion
One thing I never realized when reading this as a teenager was that Camus
wrote this as an allegory on the spread of fascism, and on resistance against
it. I wonder what he would have thought of far-right politicians (members of
the Bolsanaro government) spreading literal infections.

I once was involved in a performance of Roberto Gerhard's oratorio version of
"The Plague". A rather interesting piece, but very difficult for a large choir
to learn. On the other hand, as our conductor pointed out, in this style of
music, it often does not matter too much if you're singing the wrong note >:)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_n3JUoL8COg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_n3JUoL8COg)

------
moralestapia
Funny coincidence, I just got hold of this book today. I know corona is a
thing now, but it was inside a big box of old books I picked up from a
friend's house so it was kind of unrelated.

Nice to see it here :)

